# Teabone gold ingots



## teabone (Apr 18, 2009)

I messed up picture will try again


----------



## Noxx (Apr 18, 2009)

It looks nice, but I'm not able to zoom in...


----------



## teabone (Apr 18, 2009)

I know how to get gold from computers but I still don't know how to post pictures on a computer. These are ingots I cast the other day in a graphite mold. I was surprised how well they turned out, being the first time I had used a mold.
None of them weigh exactly the same,5.3ozt , 5.8ozt, and4.8ozt.


----------



## teabone (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Noxx !!!!


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 18, 2009)

Teabone,

Those chunks are some real beauties!

Keep up the great work!

Steve


----------



## teabone (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Steve !!!
I'm trying to accumulate as much as I can .


----------



## teabone (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is another picture


----------



## Oz (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Lou (Apr 19, 2009)

Good paperweights.


----------



## mike.fortin (Apr 19, 2009)

good job. mike.


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 19, 2009)

Man will you just look at those boat anchors!Great job teabone.Im green with envy :mrgreen: 
Johnny


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 19, 2009)

That is some real nice bread Tea......


----------



## bmgold (Apr 19, 2009)

Teabone,

Nice looking ingots. I'd be happy with a small flake from one of them. Well, happy for a short time. 

What is the size of your ~5 oz ingots? Length / width / thickness. How about a picture of the mold?


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 19, 2009)

bmgold said:


> What is the size of your ~5 oz ingots? Length / width / thickness.


Yep, that would be nice to know. That's the reason I include an object of known size (a coin, for example) or a 6" scale in some of the pictures I post.  It helps give readers some perspective of size. 



> How about a picture of the mold?


I second that idea. 

By the way, those square ingots have a particular appeal, don't they?

Harold


----------



## teabone (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## meng2k7 (Apr 25, 2009)

wow! :shock:


----------

